# sound reducing fence



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

GettingBy said:


> It may exist but I can't find this effect for sound pressure waves @ audio frequencies. The burden of proof is on the person who makes the allegation.


Astonishing as the concept may be, Google does not always readily yield the entire compass of human knowledge. Even more horribly, there still exist references and research papers that Google hasn't managed to digitize.

I'm not going to enable you in your attempts to play outside of your field of expertise, if you in fact have one.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Wave pool.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> Sound walls create a sound shadow directly behind them, but they amplify it beyond a couple of hundred feet. Walk away.


I can vouch for that.

We're about 2,000 ft. from our loop, with homes & woods between. It used to be we never heard the highway. Then they put up a wall at the freeway. Now most times, it's ridiculously loud.......other times not so bad. 
It makes a big difference when the tree leaves are out.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Some people don't mine the drone, or the noise. Look at the people who live in densely populated areas. Look at manhattan. Its ALWAYS a drone. The only time there was no drone was during the blackout and hurricane sandy. Otherwise all you hear is the constant hum of HVAC systems, cars, tires, etc.

I don't mind some of the drone. Its better than some people's taste in music.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Astonishing as the concept may be, Google does not always readily yield the entire compass of human knowledge. Even more horribly, there still exist references and research papers that Google hasn't managed to digitize.
> 
> I'm not going to enable you in your attempts to play outside of your field of expertise, if you in fact have one.


smack·down/ˈsmakˌdoun/
noun
a bitter contest or confrontation.
a decisive or humiliating defeat or setback.

:laughing:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I do work at a few houses right next to and a couple of houses away from a sound barrier wall next to a very busy highway. The people do not even notice the noise at all because the wall does a real good job.

The weird thing is if a person is standing by the side of the highway next to a disabled car you can hear them talking clear as day. The houses a bit further away 3-5 houses have much more noise.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm not going to enable you in your attempts to play outside of your field of expertise, if you in fact have one.


It finally hit me. 

Rather than providing the requested evidence, you have spun this into your rightfully refusing to enable me so I can defraud people. And my punishment for asking is for you to imply that I don't have expertise in any field.

Thank you for teaching me yet another mind game. . .:thumbsup:

There is a job in politics waiting for you! The pay is so-so but you can have almost all the women you want! 
:laughing:


----------



## jsl (Jun 4, 2015)

People buy homes with road noise for the following reasons:

1) They minimize its impact as no big deal and deny that it has or will have an impact on their enjoyment of the property.

2) The real estate agent showing the property dismisses the road noise by saying "Oh you can just build a big fence or a loud waterfeature".

3) They realize the property is discounted somewhat because of the location but are compelled to go forward because they think they are getting a "good deal" and are willing to live with the noise because getting a good deal is more important than complaining about the noise.

4) They are inexperienced at how location effects real estate values

5) Their emotions are rationalizing the purchase in lieu of the road noise because they love the house so much and all objectionable aspects can be mitigated in some way.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm not going to enable you in your attempts to play outside of your field of expertise, if you in fact have one.


Tin, you silly goat. Of course he has a field of expertise. 

It obviously is the field of "Everything under the Sun, plus other stuff that you embiciles don't even know exists"

Just ask him. I'm sure he'll tell you.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

What's wrong with getting by? He's a math nerd and seems like a nice guy to me.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Hes paranoid and thinks he can replace life experience with google.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

aptpupil said:


> What's wrong with getting by? He's a math nerd and seems like a nice guy to me.


He's probably a nice guy. His posts tend to be tangential and display a lack of practical experience - more like a google search on something (possibly related) that interests him than expertise or experience on the actual topic.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Frank Castle said:


> Don't do it? You will grow to hate the constant hum of traffic.
> I just sold my _almost_ perfect house and shop because I couldn't stand the surroundings. I liked the surroundings when I built the place, but over 10 years the area changed.
> There is a reason it's for sale. No matter how perfect.
> 
> That constant traffic would cause me to go postal.


In the next year, we are moving.

To the east, 3 miles or so, is the busy N/S 4 lane hwy for this part of the state - that drops down to 2 lanes right there.

Guess what? We don't hear it.

BUT: at that same spot is a large gravel mining operation. The dredger/excavator is huge, runs 24/7/265, and it generates a low frequency rumble that permeates through the ground, all the way to this paradise.

Just a few hundred feet north of it is a hi-tech spin-casting foundry plant.

It has some type of huge blower/furnace that emits a high pitched whine - that travels to here as well.

Both of these places are invisible from the roadways, because they are surrounded by high earthen berms covered in trees and shrubbery.

We are in a heavily treed area. Obviously, not everyone is bothered by these as much as we are.


----------



## custom patios (Jan 2, 2008)

I designed a dog/day care park a few years ago. I incorporated several types of sound proof baffles/systems. I did a lot of research. The outer fence I included this product.
http://info.acoustiblok.com/acoustiblok-products/acoustifence/
What nice about this is that you can install the product between layers of fencing. It is a proven system. Its worth checking into. There are other products similar but this is a good starting point.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a 6' chain link I planted ivy at. Its does a remarkable job of keeping out the neighbors constant partying.

I live maybe 400' from a highway. I planted Leyland Cypress 8' apart and they also do a great job of sound reduction. 

I planted both 5 years ago. The Leylands are over 18' tall and the fence is a green wall of sound absorbing vegetation.


----------



## chetgoody (Jun 29, 2015)

Walk away. You can build a wall to reflect sound but the top of the fence is going to act like the sound hole on a guitar....sound will radiate over the fence top and diffuse out. The wall you would have to build to put you in the sound shadow would have to be quite high and expensive. I've researched this quite a bit in the past. Trees and shrubs can help but are not going to do what you want.

Chet
www.atotaltreeservice.com


----------



## william45 (Jul 13, 2015)

If it is in the open you can't stop the sound... so another house is the best choice...


----------

